
Surgeons 'are better after playing Nintendo Wii' - getp
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/earth/2008/01/16/sciwii116.xml
======
kirubakaran
After hours of "Takedown", I find myself a hazard on the road.

At least there is this tiny impulse to swerve right into the smug moron in BMW
and see him fly off the 520 bridge into freezing waters. _SPLASH_

